# NEWER Countdown Thread



## SL92 (Jan 15, 2008)

[ Less than *1* day remaining ]


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 15, 2008)

Kinda feels like we went back in time. Zero, you're going to have to post that Jack Sparrow pic again on the 10th of February too


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 15, 2008)

*sigh*

Here we go again..........


----------



## Kyle (Jan 15, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Here we go again..........


 "Whats next, the stinking mafia?!?!"

That actually had nothing to do with Zero's quote. :0


----------



## Grawr (Jan 21, 2008)

Nvm, I'm a n00b


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Like, a week for the Japanese release     

44 days for American Launch.


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Like, a week for the Japanese release


 Next week I'll probably go on and look at the unlockables and SSE story, just because I can.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Next week I'll get the game.

Ha.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 24, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you serious??


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jan 24, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have a Japanese Wii?


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 24, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think he does, it's just wishful thinking


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He was obviously joking, as Koehler's post was kinda silly.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually.. I'm not joking.

I don't have a japanese Wii, but I have my ways for playing Japanese games.

I'll say nothing else.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 24, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Actually.. I'm not joking.
> 
> I don't have a japanese Wii, but I have my ways for playing Japanese games.
> 
> I'll say nothing else.


 That's kind of depressing in that you are going to play a Japaneses version of the game so you don't have to wait another month :/


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually, guys, Zero is not kidding.  He has the means to play Japanese games, and he's importing Brawl.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 24, 2008)

Nicee, I'm green with envy.    
-_-


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Nicee, I'm green with envy.    
-_-


 I'm not, really.  I'd prefer to play the English version first... that, and I'm a sucker for debating the leaks and stuff, so I'd prefer to discuss the Japanese leaks with other people instead of leaking stuff out myself.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 25, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now WTH is your problem with me getting Brawl early?


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's true, I want to know the storyline when me and S_L sit down and play through the SSE. And I agree, discussing leaks is pretty entertaining itself.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 25, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't mind leaks... but gah, discussing them makes me want Brawl more. And leaks aren't going to matter much once BrawlCentral or someplace blows open the entire game for us in 5 days.


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2008)

3 days til it releases in Japan.


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2008)

We could be playing it right now.

Well, only 28 days left.


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2008)

We could had been playing in freakin' December.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> We could had been playing in freakin' December.


 It's not as bad as Europe. They DON'T even have a release date yet.... >.>


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2008)

-cries in corner-
Nintendo toys with my feelings.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 11, 2008)

I have to somehow make Fire Emblem last me another month!

D:


----------



## Justin (Feb 11, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do not live in this so called place titled 'Europe'. Therefore such does not apply to I. It seems only poor people who don't mind waiting forever for a game live in this so called place.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, its the 15th of February!

23 days.

 :gyroidsurprised:  THE NUMBER 23!


----------



## JJH (Feb 16, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have to somehow make Fire Emblem last me another month!
> 
> D:


 Have you played through the game a second time?


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2008)

21 days, 13 hours, 55 minutes exactly!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 16, 2008)

21 days, 8 hours, Zero Minutes exactly??


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2008)

20 days 11 hours 42 minutes!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

What time zone are you in?


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> What time zone are you in?


 Eastern.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, ok.  I'm in Mountain.  This thread seems to be agonizing the process!

20 days, 11 hours and 50 minutes!  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Oh, ok.  I'm in Mountain.  This thread seems to be agonizing the process!
> 
> 20 days, 11 hours and 50 minutes!  :gyroidveryhappy:


 K, let's not spam the thread.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

So what do we do now?  Just wait?


----------



## SL92 (Feb 18, 2008)

19 days left today....


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 18, 2008)

Yay! Soon I'll have school to occupy me.


----------



## Micah (Feb 25, 2008)

12 days, 12 hours.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 29, 2008)

10 days =D


----------



## SL92 (Feb 29, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> 10 days =D


 Actually, 8 and a half days. (8 days, 6 hours in Newfoundland)


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 29, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> 10 days =D


Actually, 8 and a half days. (8 days, 6 hours in Newfoundland) [/quote]


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 1, 2008)

One week now


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2008)

6 days and a few hours. I'll be brawling in a week!!!!!!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 2, 2008)

technically, you guys are a day ahead     

for me, it's literally 7 days, because Gamestop opens at 12:00, and it's about 1:00 right now.

But I'm just being a downer in the midst of optimism


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 2, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> technically, you guys are a day ahead
> 
> for me, it's literally 7 days, because Gamestop opens at 12:00, and it's about 1:00 right now.
> 
> But I'm just being a downer in the midst of optimism


 Ahh, crappy    			 When you do get it I want your FC though >: D 


Less than a week guys and we'll all be cooped up in our rooms with our eyes glued to our TV sets    
^_^


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't forget Daylight Savings time is spring an hour ahead w00t!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 3, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I won't. <_< 
I have a lot of work to catch up on so I won't be playing it much.
Also, I'm always in my room with my laptop..   
^_^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 3, 2008)

5 Days!


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 3, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll just play it on my laptop in my room     			  I love my Gamebridge    
^_^			 

But  yeah, 5 days almost 4


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 3, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think I can get my at midnight. 
Toys 'R Us is making a big deal out of it.
Then again, I might just get the game at Future Shop. It comes with a free Wii hat at Future Shop! :lol:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 4, 2008)

4 Days!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out the crazy new front post   
B)			 

4 days till Brawl.


----------



## Micah (Mar 4, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Check out the crazy new front post   
B)			 

4 days till Brawl. [/quote]
  
:wub:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 4, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Check out the crazy new front post   
B)			 

4 days till Brawl. [/quote]
 I like it.   
B)


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2008)

3 days, 15 hours, 34 minutes!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> 3 days, 15 hours, 34 minutes!


And an updated front page to match.

Can't believe there's only 3 days left.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 5, 2008)

2 School days and a Melee tournament and then Brawl will be in my hands!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Brawl is the best freaking game ever, and Ganondorf owns more than I thought D:


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Brawl is the best freaking game ever, and Ganondorf owns more than I thought D:


You didn't get it, did you? D= I want it D=


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Brawl is the best freaking game ever, and Ganondorf owns more than I thought D:


You didn't get it, did you D= [/quote]
 Well, uhhh...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, uhhh...    			 [/quote]
 *burns Bul on a stake*

I want Braaaaaaawwwwlll. Normal people like me have to wait till Sunday...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, uhhh...    			 [/quote]
*burns Bul on a stake*

I want Braaaaaaawwwwlll. Normal people like me have to wait till Sunday... [/quote]
 Look at the bright side, though... you're getting MKWii before me D:


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*burns Bul on a stake*

I want Braaaaaaawwwwlll. Normal people like me have to wait till Sunday... [/quote]
Look at the bright side, though... you're getting MKWii before me D: [/quote]
 But I'm not hyped up for MKWii right now D= MKWii doesn't come out in three days D=

Plus, I don't get any hamburgers D=


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 5, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*burns Bul on a stake*

I want Braaaaaaawwwwlll. Normal people like me have to wait till Sunday... [/quote]
Look at the bright side, though... you're getting MKWii before me D: [/quote]
But I'm not hyped up for MKWii right now D= MKWii doesn't come out in three days D=

Plus, I don't get any hamburgers D= [/quote]
 hahaha, It's not that long of a wait     

How much did you play so far Bul? Maybe we should pm or make another thread for this.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Played like two hours.  Unlocked Ganondorf and Ness... Ganny is awesome. <3 

Haven't played Subspace or most of the modes.  Just Vs., Classic Mode on Hard (which was pathetically easy), and a little bit of the Coin Launcher.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Also, Metaknight is no good.  He's got no real KO moves, he just beats up characters until they get to 200+ percent... he's got one or two semi-KO moves, but for the most part he's OK.

Dedede is a little overpowered I thought.  Can KO characters with his Side-A at 40% or so.

Ganondorf is improved, NOT nerved.  His stomp has been MASSIVELY improved... amazing move.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Played like two hours.  Unlocked Ganondorf and Ness... Ganny is awesome. <3
> 
> Haven't played Subspace or most of the modes.  Just Vs., Classic Mode on Hard (which was pathetically easy), and a little bit of the Coin Launcher.


 Nicee, Sounds awesome    			 Can't wait for 3 days     

Btw, smash preview will be up a bit later today!


----------



## Micah (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*burns Bul on a stake*

I want Braaaaaaawwwwlll. Normal people like me have to wait till Sunday... [/quote]
Look at the bright side, though... you're getting MKWii before me D: [/quote]
 You'll be getting BOTH before me.    
:'(				 

Oh well, the extra 3 days will make me enjoy it more.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Also, Metaknight is no good.  He's got no real KO moves.. blablabla


  D:

Thats where you're wrong. Meta Knight is actually better than you think. I predict he will be top tier in this game.

You shall see how good meta knight is when we play online D:

Someday.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Also, Metaknight is no good.  He's got no real KO moves, he just beats up characters until they get to 200+ percent... he's got one or two semi-KO moves, but for the most part he's OK.
> 
> Dedede is a little overpowered I thought.  Can KO characters with his Side-A at 40% or so.
> 
> Ganondorf is improved, NOT nerved.  His stomp has been MASSIVELY improved... amazing move.


 have you played as Ike at all?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea guys, press copies came in today. ;D


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 5, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea guys, press copies came in today. ;D


 No way, never would have guessed     

But yeah, Meta Knight seems awesome to me. From what I've seen from good MK players, he can kill when he needs to.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait for MetaKnight, he looks upper tier to me. Him, Sonic, and Toon Link look to be promising characters.     

But maybe I'm making them look better subconsciously, because they're my three favorite newcomers...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2008)

Played as Ike, yeah.  Getting used to his slow speed, but jeez, never expected him to be one of the slowest characters in the game 0_0  Everyone's complaining about Ganondorf's speed and glossing over Ike... yikes.

He's crazy powerful, though.


----------



## JJH (Mar 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Played as Ike, yeah.  Getting used to his slow speed, but jeez, never expected him to be one of the slowest characters in the game 0_0  Everyone's complaining about Ganondorf's speed and glossing over Ike... yikes.
> 
> He's crazy powerful, though.


 Oh really? I was really looking forward to playing as Ike. (WAY to much Radiant Dawn) But I can't play as a slow character. In Melee I would use Link to jump all around my friends who always used DK and Ganondorf and get in some easy hits. I was actually expecting Ike to be in the Medium weight group. But oh well.


----------



## Micah (Mar 6, 2008)

Just over 2 days!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 7, 2008)

[ Just over *1* day remains until Brawl! ]


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] [ Just over *1* day remains until Brawl! ] [/quote]
 OMG it's almost here!


----------



## JJH (Mar 7, 2008)

Just under one week for me... My parents don't love me enough to pick it up at the store, so I have to wait for it in the mail.  <_<


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2008)

I got a call from Gamestop about an hour ago telling me it'll be in tomorrow night! Yay!


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 7, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I got a call from Gamestop about an hour ago telling me it'll be in tomorrow night! Yay!


 My EB Games called me last evening saying mine was there and ready for pick up on Sunday


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 7, 2008)

I know there's already a copy with my name on it, so I'm definitely getting it, yet I still want to get there early and wait


----------



## Micah (Mar 8, 2008)

16 hours!


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 8, 2008)

Less than one day! I'm gone now to a nearby city where there is a Melee tourney tonight and I'm staying the night out there so I may not talk to you guys until tomorrow, when I have my hands on Brawl!


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, I'll be going to the EBGames tournament tonight @ midnight, so I guess I'll see you all tomorrow for some Brawl fun  :lol:


----------



## Micah (Mar 8, 2008)

7 hours, 56 minutes!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, in exactly 12 hours I'll be waking up to go downtown and buy Brawl.


----------



## Micah (Mar 8, 2008)

2 hours til the official release!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

